# brute axle nut size.



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

anybody know the size of the axle nut on a 07 brute 750. i tried to take it off with my cresent wrench n a hammer but i jus cant put enough uff behind it. so now im gona go buy a socket and the biggest breaker bar they have. plus the cup is stuck in the diff, i tried prying it but nothing. any good ideals for that


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't remember what size they are ..probably a 19 or 21 MM but they are torked to 195 foot pounds. You better get a good six-point socket and a 18-24" 1/2" drive tork wrench along with something to back it up. You don't want to transfer all that to the ring gear.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well im not worried bout transfering to the ring get since the axle is broke in 2 pieces lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> well im not worried bout transfering to the ring get since the axle is broke in 2 pieces lol


Good point. If there is enough axle left, probably a good pipe wrench and cheater pipe will do.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

my 650i is a 27mm


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

if i recall right i think its 18mm for my 07 750


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep 27mm. Just had mine off too. Them things are TIGHT. Makes me happy I have air tools.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

27mm... ok that takes care of that part. now how bout getting the cup out of the diff. any advice


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

i beleive that it's a 27mm too, and to get the cup out, give it a quick shove in then pull out, after a few of those it should pop out. thats what i had to do when i changed my axle 5 days ago.


----------

